# Mehrere Programminstallationen zu einer Datei zusammenfügen?



## WarStorm (7. Juli 2009)

*Mehrere Programminstallationen zu einer Datei zusammenfügen?*

Hallo Forengemeinde,
ich installiere jeden Monat aus Sicherheitsgründen mein Betriebssystem neu. Danach meine Standardprogranne die ich so nutze auch. Nun meine Frage, ist es möglich eine Datei zu basteln, die alle installer meiner Standardprogramme automatisch durchläuft und ich so nicht mehr immer weiter usw. klicken muss?

MFG WarStorm


----------



## N-Traxx (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mehrere Programminstallationen zu einer Datei zusammenfügen?*

Nein

Auser du Installierst alles, ziehst ein Image von der Platte und spielst das Image wieder ein.


----------



## WarStorm (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mehrere Programminstallationen zu einer Datei zusammenfügen?*

hm... schade, naja soviele Programme sind es ja nun auch nicht, da wird das auch per Hand weiterhin gehen.


----------



## Cpt_Kirk (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mehrere Programminstallationen zu einer Datei zusammenfügen?*



			
				WarStorm am 07.07.2009 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forengemeinde,
> ich installiere jeden Monat aus Sicherheitsgründen mein Betriebssystem neu. Danach meine Standardprogranne die ich so nutze auch. Nun meine Frage, ist es möglich eine Datei zu basteln, die alle installer meiner Standardprogramme automatisch durchläuft und ich so nicht mehr immer weiter usw. klicken muss?
> 
> MFG WarStorm



Darf man Fragen was das für Sicherheitsgründe sein sollen, das System jeden Monat(!) neu aufzusetzen??? oO


----------



## Mothman (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mehrere Programminstallationen zu einer Datei zusammenfügen?*

Du könntest es mit diesem (oder einem artverwandten) Programm probieren:
http://installpad.com/
_InstallPad can help you. It takes a list of your favorite programs and will download and install the ones you pick. It doesn't need to ask any questions, so you can go do more important things. InstallPad can resume downloads you've canceled, and can even try and find the latest version of your program online._

Ansonsten mal nach "install multiple programs" oder "unattended software installation" googeln.


----------



## WarStorm (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mehrere Programminstallationen zu einer Datei zusammenfügen?*

Danke, ich werde mal schauen ob ich was finde.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mehrere Programminstallationen zu einer Datei zusammenfügen?*

Wie oben schon erklärt :
EINMAL alles installieren --> davon ein Image machen --> wenn nötig dasd Image wieder einspielen.

Und was soll der Blödsinn mit dem aus "Sicherheitsgründen"


----------

